

Involuntary Eye Movement a Foolproof Indication for ADHD Diagnosis - mikevm
http://www.aftau.org/news/2014/involuntary-eye-movement-a-foolproof-indication-for-adhd-diagnosis

======
JoeAltmaier
The conclusions of the summary are vague. ADHD most frequently mis-diagnosed;
then they test people 'diagnosed with ADHD'. How are we to be sure they were
in the correct group?

Then they tested folks on and off Ritalin. Those off Ritalin showed less of
the eye movements they were testing for. This they extrapolated as proof that
Ritalin works to treat ADHD and is not a placebo. Circular reasoning of a sort
I am baffled to explain. Perhaps the eye movement is a spurious irrelevant
symptom; then Ritalin's effectiveness for ADHD is completely disconnected from
that finding.

------
mikevm
Paper here (paywalled):
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698914...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698914001187)

